# New changes to immigration



## tsj1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone tell me what the new changes mean formyself and others
out there who have aplied as a skilled worker to canada, I am bit baffled
as to where I stand with this, the date 27th feb 2007 comes about a lot...
Please can someone advise me what the changs may mean, or what the
date means in terms of processing applications.
Thanks.....Tony


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

tsj1 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me what the new changes mean formyself and others
> out there who have aplied as a skilled worker to canada, I am bit baffled
> as to where I stand with this, the date 27th feb 2007 comes about a lot...
> ...


Hi

here is the link for your refrence:
News Release - Changes to improve immigration system pass; consultations next step

Canada Immigration News - Proposed Changes to Canadian Immigration Laws: Implications for Applicants

Thanks


----------

